# Kubota L185



## Michael

Last Sunday I went on the great shopping trip to a private owner who lived about a 100 miles from me who had a Kubota L185 with a aftermarket FEL and the roto tiller. I confirmed it was a U.S.-Canadan model and it seemed to run really nice. It was always kept inside and only had 650 hours on the clock. Seems his dad used it only to rototil his garden and once in a while to move sand and gravel with the FEL. The fellas dad had passed away 3 years ago and he ended up with it. He already had a JD compact and just wanted to sell it off. So for $4,000 I ended up with all the stuff including the owners guide, maintenace manuel and the shop manuel. The only thing I noticed that it had was a pin hole in the exhaust pipe and head cover gasket needs to be replaced. I found the deal I wanted. Diesel power and something I could afford and play with. The tractor is now in my garage and ready for some real work as soon as this dang rain stops and the yard drys out.


----------



## Live Oak

The Kubota L185 was manufactured from 1977 to 1982 and is about 15.5 hp. They are very good little tractors! Provided you got the L185DT (4WD) it is worth about $2,000 to $2,500. The FEL is worth an easy $750 - $1,000. The tiller is an easy $500 - $800 if in good shape, and the manuals are worth about $150. Looks like you made out with a nice deal! I have posted the L245 parts manual in this section and many of the parts are interchangable. If you need some tech support or a good source for parts give Ronnie Bowman a call at Tractor Smart. click here 

Here is the link to their L185 parts. Kubota L185 Tractor Parts 

These tractors are a little cold natured about starting but with the proper use of the glow plugs they crank right up. Congratulations on your new tractor and enjoy!


----------



## Michael

Thanks Chief, I already found that website yesterday, The model year of mine is 1979 and a 4WD and runs really smooth for a little 2 cylinder diesel. I haven't really done anything yet because of my job. I do not have to many problems with cold temperatures so it will get it easy on the starting with the glow plugs.


----------



## Live Oak

Tractorsmart.com is a really good site with a wealth of information. Ronnie is extremely knowledgable and helpful as well! :thumbsup:


----------



## Michael

Well today I finally got to play. Yesterday I found a 48" box blade with a scapler blades for $300.00 and I put it on the tractor and started to tear up the old pasture, I had a blast with the box blade and I will work it probably most of the summer as I am due to be laid off from my job for about 6-12 months beginning at the end of May. My severance package does not run out until Sept and then I will have to get a job after that. I now know I am going to need a roller and spreader but I figure I can rent that stuiff when I am ready but I am going to be tearing up that rough old pasture and making smooth. I got the worst part dug to pieces today and am working to smooth, This is going to take time. I also discoveried that the exhaust donut is totally worn out on the tractor and I will stop at the Kubota dealer on Monday and get a new exhaust pipe and donut and might as well get a muffler.


----------



## Michael

Well today, I decided to do the maintenace on the tractor and really give it a good going over. I drained the oil, still looked clean for a diesel and did the filter changes (oil and fuel). I then started to check over everything else and boy am I glad I did. The fan belt was totally rotted out. So I decided to drain the coolant and have a look see, The coolant was fine and since I drained it into a clean drip pan I reinstalled the coolant. Getting the old belt off took some time and patience and I finally got it off and I took off to Napa and got a new belt and ra. cap. I got everything back together (Putting the new belt also took more patience but it is on and good and tight). Boy am I really glad I was a vehicle mechanic because some folks would likely never figured out how to do all the stuff I did on the tractor. I did run the tractor for a hour and then rechecked the belt tension.


----------



## aegt5000

Michael
Congrat's on the nice find, have fun.


----------



## ducati996

> _Originally posted by Michael _
> *Well today, I decided to do the maintenace on the tractor and really give it a good going over. I drained the oil, still looked clean for a diesel and did the filter changes (oil and fuel). I then started to check over everything else and boy am I glad I did. The fan belt was totally rotted out. So I decided to drain the coolant and have a look see, The coolant was fine and since I drained it into a clean drip pan I reinstalled the coolant. . *



I would strongly suggest replacing the coolant fluid, and why would you replace it after draining it with the same old fluid?

It takes the same amount of time to do that but you still dont know how old the original fluid is. At least if you replace it now you have a reference point...just because it looks good, doesnt mean it actually is...

Duc


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *I would strongly suggest replacing the coolant fluid, and why would you replace it after draining it with the same old fluid?
> 
> It takes the same amount of time to do that but you still dont know how old the original fluid is. At least if you replace it now you have a reference point...just because it looks good, doesnt mean it actually is...
> 
> Duc *


Good point Joe! Although the coolant may look OK to the eye, there is no telling its actual condition. In a diesel, coolant is more important as the ph additives gradually deteriorate and can cause corrosion problems down the road. It would be best to replace it with a premixed diesel rated anti-freeze coolant.


----------



## Michael

I have the PH test strips and the coolant protection hydrometer and it was -25 and the PH test was neutral. By that I mean the PH was the proper color on the test strips for a diesel. I have the the dtrips for my Cummings diesel and test it once a month. I also looked at the condition of the coolant and it was fresh and green. Why replace something that does not need replacing. I know all the arguments about a gallon of anti-freeze is cheap fior the protection it offers and I decided not to replace at this time. Come fall IT WILL BE REPLACED!!! I guess some folks do not agree with this but I feel I did not do anything incorrect.:wontshare


----------



## Live Oak

If you tested out the coolant with ph test strips and it tested OK, then you are good to go. You did not mention that earlier.


----------



## ducati996

Michael,

It wasnt meant as a scolding! when I buy something that is used ( and I rarely do - maybe because I'm a snob?  I always change the fluids...I bought my JD 4100 last year with 6.5 hrs on it...I changed all the fluids regardless. The machine was sitting for some time thats why. Its always good to have your own service record point was all I meant....Good luck with the machine!!

Duc


----------



## Michael

No thats my fault in the fact I did not mention the fact I tested it all out before reusing it. I always replace all the filters even though the fuel filter was a real bear to get off and I had a he** of a struggle to get it off. The antifreeze was good and I saw absolutely no rust in it and I also forgot to mention the pervious owner gave me a print out of all the maintenance on the tractor from day one. Seems the Kubota dealer did all the maintenance and the anti-freeze was replaced last fall with all new hoses. I just could not understand why they missed the fan belt.


----------



## ed57

Michael said:


> Last Sunday I went on the great shopping trip to a private owner who lived about a 100 miles from me who had a Kubota L185 with a aftermarket FEL and the roto tiller. I confirmed it was a U.S.-Canadan model and it seemed to run really nice. It was always kept inside and only had 650 hours on the clock. Seems his dad used it only to rototil his garden and once in a while to move sand and gravel with the FEL. The fellas dad had passed away 3 years ago and he ended up with it. He already had a JD compact and just wanted to sell it off. So for $4,000 I ended up with all the stuff including the owners guide, maintenace manuel and the shop manuel. The only thing I noticed that it had was a pin hole in the exhaust pipe and head cover gasket needs to be replaced. I found the deal I wanted. Diesel power and something I could afford and play with. The tractor is now in my garage and ready for some real work as soon as this dang rain stops and the yard drys out.


how do confirm U S -Canadan and whats the differance


----------



## ed57

how do you confirm U S- Canadan and whats the differance


----------



## Sstymie

Live Oak said:


> The Kubota L185 was manufactured from 1977 to 1982 and is about 15.5 hp. They are very good little tractors! Provided you got the L185DT (4WD) it is worth about $2,000 to $2,500. The FEL is worth an easy $750 - $1,000. The tiller is an easy $500 - $800 if in good shape, and the manuals are worth about $150. Looks like you made out with a nice deal! I have posted the L245 parts manual in this section and many of the parts are interchangable. If you need some tech support or a good source for parts give Ronnie Bowman a call at Tractor Smart. click here
> 
> Here is the link to their L185 parts. Kubota L185 Tractor Parts
> 
> These tractors are a little cold natured about starting but with the proper use of the glow plugs they crank right up. Congratulations on your new tractor and enjoy!


Looking for the front PTO extension shaft. It is used with the electric clutch on the front. Anyone have one for sale or a contact?


----------

